# ENTP or ENTJ? Trauma stunt J function?



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi people, 

Appreciate you taking your time to read this, and maybe give some consideration and response. I need some help to getting to finer grips with my personality type. I've always thought I was an ENTP but then as I've grown up in life, its almost as if I am more of an ENTJ. Here's what I think.

I was raised in a highly chaotic and dysfunctional environment. Yes my enviroment or neighborhood was violent, where there is stabbings near our doorstep every couple months but home life was soo much worse. Everyday felt like survival, lying became habitual or a way to avoid abuse, and I can remember from age 5 the shit went down was soo random it made so sense, so I kind of embraced "life is random" kind of philosophy. As I got older, I had issues with rage and severe procrastination and general living. My lifestyle was like a crackhead, I just wanted to escape in junkfood and movies and would do so for 3-4 days straight and then sleep. My little brother used to make a note, that even though I've been successful in life, my room looks like a crackden But the moral of the story is maybe I was inclined towards being an ENTJ but I was forced to be an ENTP?

Basically all my life, i've left things to the last minute and pull of miracles in accomplishment but it cost me a lot of mental pressure and always felt like that state of fear and agnst is a repeat. Weirdly, I love planning, strategizing and projecting the future. I've always been hyper ambitious but I would become high on success and then when I would loose momentum, I would fall into depression and just let everything go to chaos.

So after I got married, I had to get to terms with myself. I did DMT therapy and there is a lot of self hate and guilt associated with a balanced life. Since then, my life has been really put together and I'm kind of in the zone when I schedule and project the future but I also love routine or structure and days when I don't have structure I feel like shit. 

Feel free to probe or ask more questions to get to the bottom of this, btw I have both NE and Ni function. I would say Ni is more natural its like a automatic synthesis of information to a singular insight or revelation. But Ne kicks in when stressed or overwhelmed.


----------



## ISuckAtTypingMyself (Dec 6, 2021)

ENTP and ENTJ are totally opposite types

According to your description you are a very Confused ESTJ

i see a lot of Si Valuing and Te Valuing

I see nothing about Ti or Ni

Schedule and Projecting is Judging With Si

Strategizing and ambition is Te


You said you often fall into chaos, that's because Ne is into your Third Slot, we both Suck at our Third and 4th Function, i'm ENFP and when i fell anxious or depressed i fall into Te and Si and become a workaholic and productive person which wants to get everything done and plans complex Schedules/Full time routines in order to get my shit together as fast as possible


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol interesting, possibly...? I have scored ESTJ here and there but I doubt it. I do not fit the criteria that fits for an ESTJ, well area appears to be the bog standard description of an ESTJ: "ESTJs are often described as logical, take-charge kind of people. They are assertive and are very concerned with making sure that things run smoothly and according to the rules. They are committed to tradition, standards, and laws. They have strong beliefs and possess sensible judgment, and expect that other people uphold these same principles as well. "

So I do love things to run smoothly and efficiently, but I do not have much concern for tradition or law. They are there but constantly evolving but nothing that needs commitment. However, I am personally interested in the psycho-analytical take on tradition and culture to the need of evolving cultural narratives embedded in social fabric that morphs the mind of the collective within such cultural sphere of influence. Again thats more intellectual curiosity rather than genuine concern for the current social cultural or traditional holding.

Moving on, ENTPs and ENTJs are not totally opposites, I believe INTJs and ENTPs are opposites no?

"
i see a lot of Si Valuing and Te Valuing

I see nothing about Ti or Ni

Schedule and Projecting is Judging With Si

Strategizing and ambition is Te " 
very interesting, i'd argue Ni is vital for actual strategy, the kind that can't be verbalised, Ti is a waste of time in verbal discussions and i've learnt to be more concise because people have no patience. But I again my prior post was brief and I was hoping you'd probe first so you have more data points before finalising.

As for Ne or Ni signs, thats taken as a statement I made and not for something to infer. But if you do need more data points, I can do trans-contextual thinking at ease and with the descriptions on the internet for both Ni and Ne, it seems like both those functions are in primary settings before Te/Ti. Based on these descriptions depending on my mental state my cognitive stacks are eithier [Ne/Ti/Fe/Si] or [Ni/Se/Ti/Fe] or [Ne/Si/Te/Fi]. Could it not be possible to have multiple cognitive functions developed? I've read Jungs theory on individuation and that does seem to be the case

Thanks for your response btw, i'm not trying to say you are not but just pointing out areas where I may be abit confused and could do with some clarification

edit* so I did some introspection, so based on what takes the most amount of mental energy to use = the least practiced cognitive function. Given the logic or process of neural efficiency, so the most used= ease in usage. So the two primary functions would no doubt be an intuitive and thinking function. If I enter into a dopaminergic state then I have Ne and Te/Ti. However, it does take sedation and the use of cholinergics to enter into a state where I can utilise Ti but I need isolation or lack of stimulation to enter into a state of clear thinking which fits the mold of Ni with interchangeable access to Te/Ti. Si appears to be random, I would wake up in a grip of Si, I have no clue why but it over rides me, other than that I have very very poor Si.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

GeniusOverlord said:


> Lol interesting, possibly...? I have scored ESTJ here and there but I doubt it. I do not fit the criteria that fits for an ESTJ, well area appears to be the bog standard description of an ESTJ: "ESTJs are often described as logical, take-charge kind of people. They are assertive and are very concerned with making sure that things run smoothly and according to the rules. They are committed to tradition, standards, and laws. They have strong beliefs and possess sensible judgment, and expect that other people uphold these same principles as well. "
> 
> So I do love things to run smoothly and efficiently, but I do not have much concern for tradition or law. They are there but constantly evolving but nothing that needs commitment. However, I am personally interested in the psycho-analytical take on tradition and culture to the need of evolving cultural narratives embedded in social fabric that morphs the mind of the collective within such cultural sphere of influence. Again thats more intellectual curiosity rather than genuine concern for the current social cultural or traditional holding.
> 
> ...


A lot of what you say checks out. Although I would say you should also consider INFJ, as I've found that INFJ who have had to face adversity end up becoming more Te-dom-like, but it ends up only adding to your stress. If you do think you're an ENTJ though I don't think anyone here will try to tell you otherwise though. As a suggestion though, you should probably also consider INFJ, from experience.


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> A lot of what you say checks out. Although I would say you should also consider INFJ, as I've found that INFJ who have had to face adversity end up becoming more Te-dom-like, but it ends up only adding to your stress. If you do think you're an ENTJ though I don't think anyone here will try to tell you otherwise though. As a suggestion though, you should probably also consider INFJ, from experience.


hmm i wonder maybe, but I am very sociopathic with very low emotional affect and genetically predisposed to poor oxytocin receptor functionality. Basically very far from feeling, but I do see the humanity in INFJs and they do tend to avoid me but I admire them a lot, for their lack of machiavellianism. But these responses are interesting

So far maybe confused ESTJ seems like a possibility


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

GeniusOverlord said:


> hmm i wonder maybe, but I am very sociopathic with very low emotional affect and genetically predisposed to poor oxytocin receptor functionality. Basically very far from feeling, but I do see the humanity in INFJs and they do tend to avoid me but I admire them a lot, for their lack of machiavellianism. But these responses are interesting
> 
> So far maybe confused ESTJ seems like a possibility


Maybe ISTP. You seem more analytical than a Te-dom would be. We tend to be overt and not always subtle, and the subtlety would be expressed differently through Ni or Si.

I'd be more apt to slightly change plans or suggestions because I think some of the ideas proposed would clash based on time, while an ESTJ might catch someone saying or writing something that they said the opposite of and catch someone in a lie, which is I tend to view Si in ESTJs. Kind of like overseer or detective is how I view the difference between being ENTJ and ESTJ.

Not overlord, overseer. Overseeing stuff, but conceptual stuff. 😄


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Maybe ISTP. You seem more analytical than a Te-dom would be. We tend to be overt and not always subtle, and the subtlety would be expressed differently through Ni or Si.
> 
> I'd be more apt to slightly change plans or suggestions because I think some of the ideas proposed would clash based on time, while an ESTJ might catch someone saying or writing something that they said the opposite of and catch someone in a lie, which is I tend to view Si in ESTJs. Kind of like overseer or detective is how I view the difference between being ENTJ and ESTJ.
> 
> Not overlord, overseer. Overseeing stuff, but conceptual stuff. 😄


Hahaha deffo not overlord

I had a look at the ISTP stuff I can vibe with it but seems like they prefer finer details than big pictures. But I operate big picture then finer details and then translate it into practical usage


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

GeniusOverlord said:


> Hahaha deffo not overlord
> 
> I had a look at the ISTP stuff I can vibe with it but seems like they prefer finer details than big pictures. But I operate big picture then finer details and then translate it into practical usage


Yeah overlord sounds too ominous, IMO, hahah.

Hm, ENTJ or ESTP then. The two are often conflated with one another but the differences are pretty apparent in person. ESTP are usually lively and prefer being in the moment, while ENTJs tend to be... more relaxed and can have trouble staying in the moment for long periods of time. Or if not that, then prefer to be thinking ahead and/or coming up with plans, even if some small mostly inconsequential plan. Also, if you've ever seen someone do the thousand yard/meter stare then they were either an N or had to use their Ni. 🙂


----------

